

Show HN: "Save as PDF" for password protected sites (handles dynamic HTML) - Peardoc

The “Save as PDF” services which are currently available (to the best of our knowledge) convert only publicly available web pages and do not work on web pages which require login. In addition, such services do not convert dynamic HTML content to PDF.<p>Our “Save as PDF” service enables the following: 
1. Conversion of HTML to PDF on password protected sites.
2. Conversion of dynamic HTML content.
3. Conversion of selective content on a webpage.
4. Specification of additional styles&#x2F;script for modifying the webpage before PDF conversion.
5. Conversion of HTML forms with filled in form values.<p>Feedback please.<p>Demo: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.peardoc.com&#x2F;sap_pro_demo.html
======
GhOu
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3783449/#pone.00...](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3783449/#pone.0073791-Blei1)

------
therealidiot
while the styling goes out of the window, my regular system print-to-pdf works
with all of the dynamic content, images and form values.

I could see this being used for specific graphs in applications I've been
involved in at work though, but we usually just get asked for spreadsheet
functionality so clients can graph the data themselves.

------
sandy_news
Like your offerings... would like to subscribe for this service.

